# 8mo old female having random urine problem



## nattynew (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi... My 8 month old Sadie has been dribbling randomly. She is completely house broken and no accidents since she was training... She has dribbled 3 times, just barely a little amount on her bed, the floor and once even on ours which is completely out of the normal. When it happens she almost act ashamed like she didn't mean to do it. She has not gone through heat and no signs of red so far so I'm thinking possibly UTI? Any help or comments would be awesome! Thanks!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, nattynew and Sadie! You could be right about the UTI... and your best course of action would be to have her checked over by the Vet. If it is a UTI, you don't want to ignore it. That would be dangerous. She's very cute, by the way!! ;D ;D


----------



## Becky68 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi nattynew
Anwen was 5 months when she had a few little accidents in the house after being fully house trained, I managed to get a wee sample from her and took her to the vets so they could test it there and then as they probably would of asked me to bring one back in, so i was prepared. It turned out she had a UTI systitus ( sorry about spelling) but after a course of antibiotics she was fine.
Hope she's better soon!


----------



## nattynew (Aug 23, 2014)

Thanks for your responses! I took her in and they did a urinalysis and it's the onset of a UTI .... No blood thank goodness it's not too far but I feel so much better!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Get well soon, Sadie!!


----------

